# Melting temp chart?



## hillbilly jim (May 30, 2015)

Where can I find a chart of melting points for various cheeses? I realize this is not an absolute science, but I can't find anything that's even general.

I'm about to build a 'redneck' smoke generator for my Char-Broil box smoker. I'm in the mountains of south western Virginia at a half mile above sea level. Day time highs are approaching 80*, but night time lows are in the mid 50s. I'm hoping I can do this in the evenings when it's cool.

I have learned that the average melting point of cheddar is around 90, but I have no clue about other cheeses.

I've never done this before, but I know I can with the guidance from the more experienced members here.

Thanks, fellas!


----------



## daveomak (May 30, 2015)

If you transit the smoke thru an aluminum flex pipe, before the smoke gets to the smoker, your temps will be very close to ambient...  













Aluminum flex vent.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 30, 2015





...  


Placing the cheese on Todd's Q-MATZ really helps support it well, and stops it from sagging......  All I have is a picture of ribs on the matz...














Beef Ribs 11-30-2014.JPG



__ daveomak
__ May 30, 2015





... ...













Cheese.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 30, 2015


----------



## hillbilly jim (May 30, 2015)

Thanks, Dave. I had intended to do just that, except through a smaller tube.

I'll be experimenting with my construction design first to learn how (well?) it works. If it works, I'll proceed to the cheese. One step at a time.


----------



## daveomak (May 30, 2015)

Smoke gen goes in the mail box and cold smoke ends up in the smoker....   My set up.....













DSCF2019.JPG



__ daveomak
__ May 30, 2015





.. ..













mailbox ext..jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 30, 2015





..  ..













PelletsinMB mod.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 30, 2015


----------

